# Pain in stomach when I cough?



## 1stTimeMumm

Hi I'm new here and was just wondering if it is normal to get really bad pains in my stomach when I cough? I was up all night with bad back ache and coughing my guts up to the point I'm sick.. The pain in my stomach was that bad it made me cry is it normal? I have a midwife app later today and will ask her but just wanted to know so I'm not worrying..

Thanks xxx


----------



## camerashy

hun i had this a couple of weeks ago......a REALLY BAD cough!! had it for over 2 weeks!! the coughing got so bad was getting sick also and was crying with the pain of my ribs...they felt like was broken :(

he mw said couldnt take anything but panadol for the pain ...and to make up a hot lemon + honey drink myself........

hope u feel better soon hun xxx 
is horrible i know......


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

I hope it goes soon Iv had a cough and cold since I got pregnant im now 28 weeks :( the pain isnt in my ribs it's my lower stomach?

Thanks so do I & good luck with the rest of your pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## meow951

You've probably pulled a muscle from coughing so much. I had a horrible cough like yours for about a week and no damage was done :)

I know sometimes when i cough that the ligaments in the bottom of my stomach really hurt, almost like i've been stabbed. A lot of the muscles etc become softer during pregnancy so it's easier to pull and stretch them.

Best to mention it to the midwife though just in case.


----------



## +tivethoughts

I get this...like really low down and either to the left or right side. I've had a bad cough for about a week and a half and it sometimes makes me to the point I'm gonna be sick too. I thiknk it's just the sheer pressure of the coughing which causes the pain, and I'm sure everything is fine with bubs. xx


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

Ye let's hope so.. My bf said when you cough all your stomachuscles clench or something so it's probes just that I'll still let my midwife know though thanks :) xxx


----------



## mumov3

I have done this with a sneeze and a cough, i think its because ur womb is stretching anyway that when u cough it pulls ur womb even more (if that makes sense??) 

Hope your feelin better soon x x


----------



## Skye1

Hopefully your MW will put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------

